
From 0 to Raspberry Pi Linux in 45 Minutes - rdpennington
http://ellcc.org/blog/?p=26628
======
wyldfire
ellcc is a cool cross-compiler that supports many (all?) of the llvm backends
as targets. Pretty handy IMO.

